# פתקי הושבה יצירתיים



## grkld012 (16/12/12)

פתקי הושבה יצירתיים 
שלום לכל משתתפי הפורום
אני מחפשת רעיון מגניב לפתקי הושבה של האורחים.
לא בא לי להשתמש בפתקים שנותן האולם, זה משעמם, רוצה משהו מגניב, אבל אין לי הרבה כסף ויכולת יצירתית שלי שואפת לאפס אז אם יש לכן רעיונות מה ניתן לעשות אני אשמח מאוד.
תודה


----------



## hillala8 (16/12/12)

יש לי רעיון, מצריך בעיקר זמן וסבלנות 
ראיתי שבוע שעבר איפהו רעיון להפוך הזמנה (או במקרה שלך פתקי הושבה) לכרטיס גירוד.
לצורך זה את צריכה להדפיס כרטיסי הושבה בגודל ובעיצוב שאת רוצה (מניחה שאת גם יכולה להשתמש באלו של האולם). לאחר מכן לערבב צבע אקריליק בגוון רצוי (מומלץ זהב או כסף) עם סבון כלים (חצי מכמות הצבע) ולמרוח על האזור הרצוי עם מכחול. במקרה שלך מה שיוסתר זה מספר השולחן, ואני ממליצה להיעזר בשבלונה של מלבן/עיגול/לב. יש להשאיר את זה להתייבש לגמרי לכמה שעות ואז לשים שכבה שנייה באותו האופן.

כמובן מומלץ לנסות את זה מראש כדי לבדוק שהנייר מתאים ושזה לא מקלף את הדיו וכו'....

מעבר לזה אני ממליצה להסתכל בפינטרסט, יש שם המון רעיונות מעולים.


----------



## pipidi (16/12/12)

יש כל מיני אפשרויות 
יצירתיות יותר ופחות. זה גם תלוי בכמות, אני משערת שאם יש המון המון אורחים לא יהיה זמן/כח להשקיע בכל פתק המון זמן. 

אפשר להשתמש בחומרים לא שגרתיים... כמו עלים/אבנים/וכו' כדאי לקחת בחשבון שיש אנשים שאחרי שהם רואים את המס' הם שומרים את הפריט אצלם, אז אולי זה לא כזה נחמד להסתובב עם חלוק נחל שרשום עליו השם שלך ומספר. 

אפשר למצוא בחנויות יצירה תגיות שניתן לקשור אותן למוצרים, אז בקלות ניתן להסב אותן לפתקיות הושבה מדליקות, עם קצת וואשי טייפ/מפיות נייר תחרה/פנצ'וצ'ים חמודים (צורות שאפשר לנקב מתוך דפים בעזרת פאנצ'ים מיוחדים)

זה בינתיים שמה שעלה לי לראש...


----------



## דניאל ואורן (16/12/12)

כמה רעיונות 
היו כאן בנות שעשו דברים מעניינים. 
אפשר להשתמש בצדפים מהים ולכתוב עליהם בעט יפה (למשל עט עם צבע כחול מטאלי) את המספר. למשל לחתונה ליד הים. 
אפשר לקפל ציפורי נייר - לחפש הנחיות של אוריגמי ולכתוב על הכנף את המספר. 
אפשר להזמין מספרי שולחן מיוחדים מאתר ETSY או E-BAY. אפשר להזמין ציפורים שמשתמשים בהן בשביל לקשט עציצים. אפשר להכין גזירים של נייר איכותי בצורה של זוג יונים וכו'...


----------



## Olga1986 (16/12/12)

מהבלוג "אניקה" 
רעיון מקסים מהבלוג של בובאצ'קה- "אניקה".

http://annika.co.il/פתקי-הושבה-שמספרי-על-העתיד/








 כי בא לי לפרגן...


----------



## Bobbachka (17/12/12)

תודה על הפרגון!


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (16/12/12)

ה"פתקים" שלי 
הסיפור מאחוריהם יגיע בקרדיטים כי כרגע אין לי זמן. 
זה היה מאוד זול- 7 שקלים ל-48 מקלות * מספר חבילות דרוש + 12 ש"ח לטוש. 
בצד אחד "תודה ששמחתם איתנו" ובצד השני שם ומספר שולחן.


----------



## שרון ל 1 (17/12/12)

בדיוק רציתי להמליץ על הרעיון


----------



## Mitmit101 (17/12/12)

זה מאד יפה אבל 
מה אנשים אמורים לעשות עם זה אח״כ


----------



## המרחפת (17/12/12)

שום דבר. 
גם פתקי הושבה הם צורך רגעי מאד, מרגע שאני יודע היכן אני יושב, איזה צורך יש לי בפתק ההושבה?

יש הרבה דברים חד פעמיים בחתונה....


----------



## Mitmit101 (17/12/12)

לא התכוונתי לפגוע או משהו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מאד אהבתי את הרעיון


----------



## המרחפת (17/12/12)

אל תתבאסי, 
לא התכוונתי לבאס. 

אני אישית שמתי את פתקי ההושבה בתוך פקקי שעם של יין. בכלל יין די שלט בחתונה (לא היו קולה ומשקאות תוססים דומים, היו מים, מיצים, בירה והמוווון יין).


----------



## שרון ל 1 (17/12/12)

חחח מצחיקה  
ומה אנשים עושים עם פתקי ההושבה? 
משאירים על השולחן או זוכרים את המספר ומניחים איפשהו בקבלת פנים... במקרה הטוב


----------



## Amazing18 (17/12/12)

רעיון (אולי לא מקורי אבל חמוד) 
אפשר לקנות מ-EBAY קופסאות חתן כלה מגניבות כאלה, ובפנים לשים סוכריות גומי או מה שבא לך (הן קטנות..) ועליהם לציין את מס' השולחן.
זה גם טעים, גם נחמד, וגם מזכרת


----------



## Yuli Gama (17/12/12)

בבקשה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :  פתקי הושבה יצירתיים


----------



## arapax (18/12/12)

פתקיות ההושבה שלנו 
העיצוב שלי, הצבעים התאימו למה שהיה במקום האירוע, והאווירה הכפרית גם. את הפקקים אמא שלי אוספת כבר שנים, אין לי מושג למה, את ההדפסה והחיתוך עשינו לבד בבית, ובעצם הוצאנו כסף רק על הבריסטולים הפשוטים שעליהם הדפסנו.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (18/12/12)

מהמם! 
מקסים ושנון במיוחד!
אהבתי מאד!


----------



## Nooki80 (18/12/12)

כל פעם מחדש אני מתמוגגת 
מפתקיות ההושבה שלכם (טוב, מהכל בעצם
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
פשוט מושלם.ח ה
ואין לי ספק שלו הייתי מקבלת פתקיות הושבה כאלו, לא הייתי זורקת אותן, אלא שומרת על המקרר או על לוח השעם שמרכז את התמונות, הכרטיסים ושאר פריטים שעושים לי שמח בלב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (יש לך שם כבר נציגות אחת!)


----------



## arapax (19/12/12)




----------



## עוד פיה אחת פחות (22/12/12)

קרובי משפחתי בארה"ב 
לא מספרו את השולחנות אלא קראו לכל שולחן על שם עיר שהיו בה יחד כזוג ונתנו את פתקי ההושבה על תמונות מתאימות- נגיד לשולחן פריז מישהי קיבלה מגדל אייפל, מישהו קיבל שער הנצחון וכו'.
מה שמאפיין אותם באמת זה המון טיולים משותפים- אולי תוכלו לחשוב על משהו שמאפיין אתכם, איזשהו תחביב משותף ולעשות לפיו שולחנות?


----------

